

Ask HN: Still unsolved problems where computer science can benefit people? - roschdal

I'm wondering, are there still any new real problems in the world where computers can be a good solution? I want to Make something people want, and solve a new real world problem, but have a hard time finding any problems where the field of computer science can contribute a practical solution to the problem. In most cases, I either find a marked is filled with competitors, or there are very high barriers to entry in that area. In other cases, companies don't make something people really need, and spend massive amounts on advertising to create a fake demand for that product or service.<p>How can a humble programmer make a difference in today's world? How can I find out how to make something people want? Where do you look for problems to solve that really make a difference?
======
apu
_are there still any new real problems in the world where computers can be a
good solution?_

Yes, yes, a million times yes! We've only just started scratching the surface
of what can be done.

 _I have a hard time finding any problems where the field of computer science
can contibute a practical solution to the problem_

This makes no sense at all unless you meant to replace "the field of computer
science" with "I".

 _I either find a marked is filled with competitors..._

Well that's a good sign that something's there which people need. If you have
an idea in a field with competitors, you should ask yourself what you'll do
differently. Is there some part of the problem you've figured out that no one
else has? Why aren't people satisfied with the current solutions?

 _Or there are very high barriers to entry_

This is tougher to solve. Sometimes you can find a way to sneak in. Perhaps
start in a neighboring area and slowly encroach in? Or is there a way you can
drastically undercut the existing approaches?

 _How can a humble programmer make a difference in today's world?_

I think there are tons of opportunities for programmers, depending on your
interests, your abilities, and your motivation. Everything from contributing
to FOSS projects, to joining major or minor companies or non-profits, to
consulting, to starting your own company.

For example, I have a friend who works at OpenPlans ( <http://openplans.org/>
), which "makes cities better" by allowing non-profit groups to organize and
manage themselves. Think of it as programmers enabling non-programmers to take
advantage of the web to do what they need to get done, to actually make a
difference in people's lives.

------
Daishiman
If we're talking about 100% scientific matters, the reality is that for most
active research topics do require a Master's or PhD to get into the bleeding
edge.

Now, the reality is that there is a LOT of research that's out there that
needs to find its way into the public's hands. There's a lot that can be done
by an enterprising person by implementing what's already out there and shaping
it into a user-friendly solution.

I personally think the latter is a much more difficult task than getting
original research out. It also requires well-rounded people willing to put the
effort. This is where anyone with patience and hard work can make a
difference.

------
ig1
Anti-corruptions is a huge area, automated check and removal of opportunities
for corruption.

Education's also a huge market, making education scalable is a multi-billion
dollar problem.

In developing countries the mobile market is incredibly hot, phone banking and
market information by phone is transforming economies.

How about the volunteer problem, volunteering has a high barrier to entry,
figure out a way to lower it and you can change the entire third sector.

Infact in pretty much every area you can think of there are opportunities.

